# Heading to Florida to pick up my Buccaneer 14.



## Def

Heading to our place in Florida in two weeks. I ordered a Rabco Buccaneer 14 but it won't be ready until March 5th. I bought this boat sight unseen. I think it will fit my needs and the price fit my wallet.


----------



## BassFlats

Congrats. I've seen the advertisement, nice price point.


----------



## VidaMarBoats

Congrats!


----------



## tcov

Welcome! Where’s it gonna get fished?


----------



## Def

Usually go out at Port Richey or Anclote.


----------



## jackson man

Def said:


> Heading to our place in Florida in two weeks. I ordered a Rabco Buccaneer 14 but it won't be ready until March 5th. I bought this boat sight unseen. I think it will fit my needs and the price fit my wallet.


Congrats! Looks like you've found a nice skiff! Have fun! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Def

The wife says it's too big! We're talking about the boat of course. Went to the shop today to see one of the Buccaneer 14's. For a 14' boat, it has a lot of deck space. I'm getting older and my balance is not what it used to be. The boat is wide and should be stable. We will be towing with a Rav 4 so the boat, motor and trailer should be under 800 pounds. Joel, the owner, said he might be able to move up the delivery date. Anxious to see what my Yamaha 2 stroke can do with this boat.


----------



## jackson man

Def said:


> The wife says it's too big! We're talking about the boat of course. Went to the shop today to see one of the Buccaneer 14's. For a 14' boat, it has a lot of deck space. I'm getting older and my balance is not what it used to be. The boat is wide and should be stable. We will be towing with a Rav 4 so the boat, motor and trailer should be under 800 pounds. Joel, the owner, said he might be able to move up the delivery date. Anxious to see what my Yamaha 2 stroke can do with this boat.


As I said earlier, just take your wife to look at a 24' Bay boat! She'll soon realize that the Buccaneer at 14' is perfect! 9sorry to repost, all my recent posts have been dropped out for some reason)


----------



## Def

Picked it up Tuesday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Post more pics


----------



## Def

Motor is stilll not running right. Waiting on parts.


----------



## Draftsman

Never heard of these. Looks just like my buddies Carolina skiff. Any luck?


----------



## Def

Draftsman said:


> Never heard of these. Looks just like my buddies Carolina skiff. Any luck?


The hall is similar to a Whaler. The deck is like a Carolina Skiff. Parts are due here Friday for the motor. You can order directly from Rabco but you have to pick them up in Clearwater. Life is tuff.


----------

